# The Pink Pantha



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I have had a little house guest for the last few days, he's absolutely gorgeous, but found himself through no fault of his own in need of a forever home. True to form DKDREAM offered to take him in and give him a home, and he is now named Pantha . So I will start his story here and I'm sure DKDREAM will update it once he arrives with him tomorrow.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww how beautiful is Pink Pantha  his name really suits him. I should say without the help yet again, from TDM this would not of been possible, so this forum has helped 2 homeless ferrets get a home now.


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a good job he's gone to you as I was planning to break in and steal him. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Well done to both of you!! :thumbsup: Pink panther you're in good hands


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Well Pantha is now here, he loves his new cage and is being a good boy I will get some photos tomorrow if the weather is nice for you all. Thanks once again TDM for helping this little man.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You are very welcome, thankyou for giving him a safe, happy home, where he can learn how to be a ferret


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> You are very welcome, thankyou for giving him a safe, happy home, where he can learn how to be a ferret


its a pleasure he looks so happy bless him we will play tomorrow see how that goes


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a new picture of the Pink Pantha,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwww look at that gorgeous boy with his happy eyes, I knew they were hiding in there somewhere, well done finding them


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh hes a handsome chap.I Love his big pink nose:blush:


----------

